# I Am Confused .....



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

I am confused over here... What is this 'Winterize' you all keep speaking of ?









_just kidding..._ I hope the nap time for your trailer is short, and you can get back to camping soon... Kurt in So Cal.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Don't be confused, winterizing to us folks down here is cutting down on the amount of ice needed in the frozen Margarita.

Further North, winterizing is a term used to describe the amount of time during the year they are paying for something they can't use.
















Sorry, couldn't resist.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Winterizing is my down time to save money to go camping next year.









John


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> Further North, winterizing is a term used to describe the amount of time during the year they are paying for something they can't use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean your still paying for yours









It might be tucked away but I don't have to pay


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Winterizing = absolutely no fun. That's why I am going to wake the hibernating Outback for some fun in the sun this winter. sunny sunny sunny

2500RAM . Don't worry ... you're still paying. It's called "depreciation"









Wayne


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

winterizing in the North is a good time to
A. save money for next year
B. Good time to do some mods

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> winterizing in the North is a good time to
> A. save money for next year
> B. Good time to do some mods


And,

C. Look for work to
D. Move to Texas to avoid winterizing.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll be contemplating this thing called winterizing while I camp this weeked







I have heard much of it but still don't understand


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ahhhhhh - But our beer stays cold now and if you nurse your beer it will actually freeze.

Winterizing is also the time we save money on not running our A/C









Below a Southern visiting us Northern folks








































Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't be fooled
That Thor with a bag of glow sticks he just bought























Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

SmkSignals said:


> I am confused over here... What is this 'Winterize' you all keep speaking of ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your earthquake/fire/mudslide insurance premium is due.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thor said:


> Ahhhhhh - But our beer stays cold now and if you nurse your beer it will actually freeze.
> 
> Winterizing is also the time we save money on not running our A/C
> 
> ...


That picture looks like me in Philadelphia last January!!









I won a trip to St. Kitts through my company and my wife and I were to leave on a Saturday morning by 10 AM.

I thought I would be smart and wear shorts because I didn't want to get there in jeans in 90 degree weather.

Of course, or plane was delayed in even getting to the airport, then the biggest snowstorm we had last winter dumped 16 inches onto the runways. Nothing like being in that snow in shorts!!!!









Steve

Forgot to mention it was the weekend the Eagles had their playoff game in Philly and all the hotels were booked. We ended up in a hotel in New Jersey and didn't get off the ground until Sunday AFTER the Eagles game!!


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Winterized 28Frls last week. Can't go camping here in Mississippi since all campgrounds are filled with FEMA trailers for a least a year or so. Tried 2 or 3 times but each time we got there the vacancies they assured us were there were gone. Bought the 5er in August and only got 1 trip before Katrina. However it was a godsend during the month after the storm. We could cook and had our water tank full. My Honda 1000 generator kept battery charged so we had lights.
Since there are no campgrounds- we winterized until spring when we will pack up and go to Yellowstone and Grand Tetons. Anyone have any suggestions for camping outside of park since we have a month and park will only let you stay a week. action


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

> I think your earthquake/fire/mudslide insurance premium is due.


Ah, shoot, I just spent that money on therapy, plastic surgery and sushi. But wait!!!! The money I saved on heating oil should just about cover it.

It isn't always warm and sunnny you know. Yesterday we went to Disneyland, and we needed sweatshirts along with our in shorts and t-shirts, at least in the morning. That, and I got sunscreen in my eyes- don't you hate that?









Kevin P.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Kevin...
Just save some of that SWEATSHIRT weather for me. I'll be there in 59 days to start my vacation! (not that I'm counting!)


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Kevin...
> Just save some of that SWEATSHIRT weather for me. I'll be there in 59 days to start my vacation! (not that I'm counting!)
> [snapback]66900[/snapback]​


LOL @ NDJollyMon... Couldn't tell by the ticker in your post.... have a great cruise !!!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Kevin...
> Just save some of that SWEATSHIRT weather for me. I'll be there in 59 days to start my vacation! (not that I'm counting!)
> [snapback]66900[/snapback]​


Well, its 70 degrees today. But I think anything above 50 is sweatshirt weather to a Dakoter.

That reminds me, I've got to winterize myself tonight: Open chilled hops based anti-freeze, drink, repeat.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

SmkSignals said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin...
> ...


I'm surprised that there is no music to go along with the ticker...The Love Boat









Thor


----------

